# Should i sue my school?



## spudnic (Oct 17, 2011)

I am forced to live in a house and go to school and all that bull shit so one day i ate this salad at school 3 days later im in the hospital with a colen infection induced by sever food poisoning. my other friend also got sick from the school cafateria and im pissed. 5 days in the hospital is not fun, well besides the morphine drips butttt im pissed, should i sue the school for destroying my stomach and possibly causing perminate damage to my insides. I have to see a infectious desies specialist in a week to see if my insides will even recover fom this. i have never even heard of a infectious desies specialist for christ sake. What kind of action shjould i take against my school???


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 17, 2011)

get a lawyer, see if you have a case, and sue the fuck out of them. seems pretty obvious to me.


----------



## spudnic (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah thats what im thinkin, i definatly need some cash flow to


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 17, 2011)

spudnic said:


> yeah thats what im thinkin, i definatly need some cash flow to


shhhhhh........ you mean, "i definitely want justice to prevail" right?


----------



## spudnic (Oct 17, 2011)

haha yeah i guess they are inocent until proven guilty....


----------



## Mouse (Oct 17, 2011)

go for it.


----------



## venusinpisces (Oct 17, 2011)

If it were me I would not sue, especially considering how strapped most school systems are for money these days. Think about it--the money they give you could very well come out of somebody's financial aid check, and a lot of times those checks make all the difference in whether someone will complete school or not.

Besides, bacteria and viruses are a fact of life and attempts to form legislation around them usually result in draconian policy, such as irradiation of all food (now the standard for produce in many states), unnecessary rules on home production of food items (this is a BIG one because it has put so many small-scale food producers out of business and is terrible for the economy). In my opinion, it is never a good idea to allow impersonal authorities like the CDC to make decisions about enforcing health care en masse. Just take responsibility for your own health and you will be fine.

The best thing to do at this point would be to take some grapefruit seed extract to kill off the parasites, lay off alcohol and sugar until they go away(simple sugars feed parasites) and then follow up with probiotics to repopulate beneficial bacteria. If you can only do one of those things then focus on the GSE--it will work wonders. Personally I don't believe that there is any transmissible disease that is incurable. A good friend of mine helps people diagnosed with AIDS and a number of them have improved their health through diets and supplements, then gone back, taken the test again and it came back negative. Point being: take responsibility for your health because there are better ways to scam free money, if need be.


----------



## Earth (Oct 18, 2011)

That's right!!

It's all about proper diet and nutrition and most important of all: 8 hours of sleeps 

Sounds to me like your immune system may be pretty weak to begin with not too mention that if you don't know what an infectious disease is, then your school ain't even worth attending...

Could also be some kind of serious food allergic reaction you are having as well....
Could possibly even be the beginnings of Crohns Disease, which is no joke.

Fasting is a good way to detox and get pure real quickly.
Fasting meaning no foods, just lots and lots and lots of water.
As long as you don't have any blood sugar imbalance, this should make you feel a whole lot better.

Do you have access to a vegetable juicer??
Because that can be your drug store!!
There's some real good books out their about the benifits of juicing too.

Aloe Vera Leaf Juice / Gel is an incredible way to start each day.
I take a double shot (2 ounces) right before breakfast, and man it makes my insides feel sooooo good.

The part which is catching me off-guard is you saying you are forced to live in a house and go to school.
Why??
(...and is it really that bad??)

Those who have not yet left the nest typically live a life of little to no responsibility so enjoy it while you can*
(*disclaimer: that's a general statement, I realize it does not apply to all/may not apply to you....)

Sincerely hope you feel better, there's nothing like feel good both inside and out 
(and, I sorta know what you are going through, as I'm presently now on a very limited diet to keep my insides in check, but it's working out very very well for me so it's way worth it)


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 18, 2011)

cairful; you may want to stay in skool until yor speling impruves


----------



## spudnic (Oct 19, 2011)

MURT said:


> cairful; you may want to stay in skool until yor speling impruves


your nice


----------



## kurbster (Oct 19, 2011)

maybe sue the corporation that provides the grub?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i think it's up to someone to prove just where the contaminants came from. could be the school, coulda been where they got the food from.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 22, 2011)

either way.. a law suit isn't always about making money, it's about traking down the source of the harm and making sure no one else gets sick also. I say do it if only to help save someone else from the same problem


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 22, 2011)

Its probably that listeria outbreak. I'll bet you money you'll lose. I'm going to college for culinary arts. One of the courses I take is Food Sanitation. If everybody up the food chain, from the school to the suppliers, have ServSafe certifications, you're probably not gonna win.
But you never know, hit that shit HARD! Find a lawyer that only charges if you WIN


----------



## Nelco (Oct 24, 2011)

spudnic said:


> I am forced to live in a house and go to school and all that bull shit so one day i ate this salad at school 3 days later im in the hospital with a colen infection induced by sever food poisoning. my other friend also got sick from the school cafateria and im pissed. 5 days in the hospital is not fun, well besides the morphine drips butttt im pissed, should i sue the school for destroying my stomach and possibly causing perminate damage to my insides. I have to see a infectious desies specialist in a week to see if my insides will even recover fom this. i have never even heard of a infectious desies specialist for christ sake. What kind of action shjould i take against my school???



don't want to read the rest
do it
than buy an abanddoned building for squatters


----------

